# Help Hunchback Guppy



## frymaster (Nov 28, 2007)

40 gallon Freshwater Established Guppy tank
nitrate - safe
nitrate - stress
water - very hard
alkalinity 225 ppm
ph 8

I noticed one of my Large male's looking like he had a curved spine about a week ago, then his fins clamped up and he just kind of swam slowly. He died the next day. I found Two of my large females dead yesterday, and another male is looking crooked with the clamped fins..

all other fish look fine.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I've seen this as birth defects in newborn livebearers. I do remember reading somewhere about tuberculosis in fish. I remember reading that some of the symptoms were as you described. I will reserch the subject and you may also.

Here is a ste that may be of interest:

http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/articles/mycobacteriosis.html


----------



## frymaster (Nov 28, 2007)

First of all let me say thank you herefishy that link is awesome. I appreciate the help.
Update on the problem: 
The male has now lost all color and is pretty lethargic, and he is red on his head and a little ways down his back. I have noticed that some of my other fish are reddish on their heads as well.


----------

